# You like clear better or not?



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

How many of you here actually don't think clear looks better?

I agree that clears look very good on black and mytic, what about other color?

eel


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> How many of you here actually don't think clear looks better?
> 
> I agree that clears look very good on black and mytic, what about other color?
> 
> eel


I have OEM clears all around on my Orient Blue Sport and it looks WAY better IMHO


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't like clears on any car. It makes it look like something missing.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I dont prefer clears either. In most cases they look like cheap after market pieces and dont really add anything to the looks of the car.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

PABS said:


> I don't like clears on any car. It makes it look like something missing.


:stupid:

Maybe there's an association with age? Older = less likely to like clears, younger = etc. :dunno:


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

I think the yellows look better with Alpine White.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

325SMG said:


> I think the yellows look better with Alpine White.


I agree. It really depends on the car's color/body style IMO.

Having the ambers on an Alpine White car give it some contrast that it needs.

For my car, though I like my clears.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I agree. It really depends on the car's color/body style IMO.
> 
> Having the ambers on an Alpine White car give it some contrast that it needs.
> 
> For my car, though I like my clears.


Ditto; I think that Ti Silver needs amber as well.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I agree. It really depends on the car's color/body style IMO.
> 
> Having the ambers on an Alpine White car give it some contrast that it needs.
> 
> For my car, though I like my clears.


Ditto. I have silver gray. I think amber is better too. I actually ordered clears from Bekkers, and put them on last night. And I didn't like it. Now I have to return the set to Bekkers. Or if anyone is interested in it, PM me!

The colors I think truely look good with clears are black, mystic/topaz.

eel


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> Ditto. I have silver gray. I think amber is better too. I actually ordered clears from Bekkers, and put them on last night. And I didn't like it. Now I have to return the set to Bekkers. Or if anyone is interested in it, PM me!
> 
> The colors I think truely look good with clears are black, mystic/topaz.
> 
> eel


I ditto your ditto


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Reds look with clears too. The back looks too dark with the red paint, red brake lights and amber turn signals.


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

Mine is a Ti silver coupe + sports, with clears. Every time I see a car with ambers I just thank God I got clears. My car is nothing super special but it rules the parking lot at work. Everybody loves it, it stands out and looks other worldly, and the clears are a large part of it. Also it has the silver headlight lining and wider wheels. The whole car just shines and glints in the light, from the front it looks like some sort of heavenly apparition, it's quite a look, and not as common as everyone claims - I see way more 4 door dark colors with ambers on the streets. There are tons of Bimmers at work, but most people would pick mine - most of the others are either older, or sedans, or have amber corners. Ambers would look like total crap on my car - it would look like a honda. IMHO clears are the way to go (my only doubt would be on white - I'd have to a/b them at close range). Sports + clears. Yes baby - just stunningly beautiful...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> I ditto your ditto


Triple Ditto.

Do I hear a fourth?


----------



## first5ny (Apr 18, 2004)

How about some pictures to see what they look like. Been thinking of changing to clears on burgundy 528. Not surre how they would look though.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

inline6 said:


> Mine is a Ti silver coupe + sports, with clears. Every time I see a car with ambers I just thank God I got clears. My car is nothing super special but it rules the parking lot at work. Everybody loves it, it stands out and looks other worldly, and the clears are a large part of it. Also it has the silver headlight lining and wider wheels. The whole car just shines and glints in the light, from the front it looks like some sort of heavenly apparition, it's quite a look, and not as common as everyone claims - I see way more 4 door dark colors with ambers on the streets. There are tons of Bimmers at work, but most people would pick mine - most of the others are either older, or sedans, or have amber corners. Ambers would look like total crap on my car - it would look like a honda. IMHO clears are the way to go (my only doubt would be on white - I'd have to a/b them at close range). Sports + clears. Yes baby - just stunningly beautiful...


I thought 02 330Ci SP should come with clear by default, right? I agree that TiAG coupe should look better with clears too.

I think that most of coupe would look better with clear, mainly because they don't have the black molding. I have seen silver gray coupe with clear, looks awesome, but when I put clears on my silver gray sedan, I cannot say the same.

Yes, post some pictures of you car please.

eel


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

Yes, it's default, the car is just std 330Ci loaded - sports, premium, xenons, etc, etc.

Here's my car:









And here's a slideshow which has some more pics. Note that the clears still light up amber of course.

Here's a beautiful sedan with ambers.









Here's another useful link which A/Bs a blue car. I think these pics can be misleading. You really need to see it in person if you can. I guess you can see it at bmwusa.com with the car configurator too.
http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Clears.htm


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I agree. It really depends on the car's color/body style IMO.


Yah


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

don't really care for them, myself, and I probably have the color mostly used for clears. Not a big deal to me.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*no clears*



solsurfr said:


> don't really care for them, myself, and I probably have the color mostly used for clears. Not a big deal to me.


i think the clears only look good on white

also disllike the chrome trim around the door windows bleck


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

I think they look good with Orient Blue. I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

I have clears on mine and they look good to me on white.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

mscoins said:


> I have clears on mine and they look good to me on white.


Yep, they look good white. :thumbup:


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Yep, they look good white. :thumbup:


I don't think it is because of white. It's because of coupe.
Can some one post picture alpine white sedan with clears?

eel


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Amberz r0001.

Cl34rs r 4 suxors.


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> I don't think it is because of white. It's because of coupe.
> Can some one post picture alpine white sedan with clears?
> 
> eel


I think you might be right, clears may be better suited to the coupe. Ambers tend to stick out on the coupe because of the super clean lines. The sedan's inserts, and what have you, tend to tone down the ambers a lot. And that white coupe with clears looks absolutely awesome imho.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Maybe there's an association with age? Older = less likely to like clears, younger = etc. :dunno:


I'm in the "older" category, and depending on the body color, the clears can look really good or really bad. I didn't know if they would go with Steel Blue until I saw one a few weeks back. Now I'm considering getting them.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

inline6 said:


> Mine is a Ti silver coupe + sports, with clears. Every time I see a car with ambers I just thank God I got clears. My car is nothing super special but it rules the parking lot at work. Everybody loves it, it stands out and looks other worldly, and the clears are a large part of it. Also it has the silver headlight lining and wider wheels. The whole car just shines and glints in the light, from the front it looks like some sort of heavenly apparition, it's quite a look, and not as common as everyone claims - I see way more 4 door dark colors with ambers on the streets. There are tons of Bimmers at work, but most people would pick mine - most of the others are either older, or sedans, or have amber corners. Ambers would look like total crap on my car - it would look like a honda. IMHO clears are the way to go (my only doubt would be on white - I'd have to a/b them at close range). Sports + clears. Yes baby - just stunningly beautiful...


Preach on! :supdude: I put clears on my Titanium Silver sedan and think they look great. I haven't gotten the other front clear from Bekkers, but the backs really give the car a more sporty, upscale, clean, and unique appearance.

I am so glad I put them on because now my car stands out a bit, and it's a classy, subtle touch. Hell, the M3s don't come with ambers, are we going to call them "lacking" or ugly? It's all opinion, and I am definitely a fan of them.


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm 40 and like clears! Bimmian painted front reflector replacement too.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Tonight as I watching A&E I did double take. A commercial for a 3 series came on while semi distracted and I though the sedan looked like it was wearing clears. The commercial then focused on the front and it was wearing clears, with no supplementary reflectors.  The commercial ended as the car sped away, I double checked and it was wearing clears. I did not see the typical disclaimer of "European model shown". The commercial was sponsored by Houston BMW dealers advertising the low lease rates on a 325. Did BMW take artisctic license in this commercial? :dunno:


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

inline6 said:


> ... And that white coupe with clears looks absolutely awesome imho.


Thanks - I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> How many of you here actually don't think clear looks better?
> 
> I agree that clears look very good on black and mytic, what about other color?
> 
> eel


Just put OEM clears on my 2004 330i Silver Gray sedan. BIG improvement -- more sporty and cleaner. All 2004 330s have black headlight trim. I think clears look better with black trim on the Silver Gray. It plays up the contrast in a subtle way.


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

mscoins said:


> Thanks - I agree :thumbup:


Wow! Now that really is class, thanks for the new shot. Now you see peeps, ambers would stick out like a sore thumb on that car. And make it look old fashion too. 
I wonder what white reflectors would look like? Would it be legal? (see above post re BMW ad with clears and body colored refelctors) Actually, the ambers look ok.
Also, re previous comment about silver window stripping, yes, I think black can look very hot and might do it on my silver car, although I'm not so sure about the white coupe. Anyway, it's a good mod suggestion. I have no idea how to do it though. I wouldn't paint them - that would just lead to problems and reduced resale me thinks.
On a side note, I can't wait for the new 3s now. I saw one spy shot that looked really poised and aggressive - I hope that's the one. The latest one looked wimpier though :-( Imagine that white coupe with a *really* bad attitude. Yeh...


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Steel blue sportwagon with clears/black trim. Gives the car a much cleaner, crisper look. People notice but they can't quite figure out why it looks so distinctive.


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

Smoked or stock. I need smoked on my black car.
-M


----------



## inline6 (Jun 1, 2003)

inline6 said:


> I wonder what white reflectors would look like?


And the answer is - it would look rather nice (with no reflectors at least):


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ambers are better.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Check my avatar and sig! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Amberz r0001.
> 
> Cl34rs r 4 suxors.


  :madrazz: :flipoff:

:eeps: :angel:  :rofl:


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

I think clear taillights look much better with the face-lifted sedans regardless of the car's color because the clear mid-section separates the two reds giving a very distinct contrast among the three layers. With the amber so close to the red, it looks too blended. And it looks worst with a red car. For a TiAg car with clears, when viewing from either the top or the bottom, you'll see layers of silver, red, silver, red, silver, and I think this combination really stands out.

For the front, the clear makes the headlight assembly looks like a one-piece package. The amber shows too much of the discontinuity of the headlight and the signal.

Below are a couple of pics to illustrate my point. Hope it helps.


----------



## Solid (Feb 3, 2003)

I just got the clears and think it made a pretty big difference. IMO my car looks allot cleaner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I like clears. Hey I have titan headlight trim too  :eeps: :str8pimpi


----------



## hutch (Apr 9, 2004)

I like the clears on the coupes and most sedan colors, also. Does anybody have a pic of them on a TiAG 330xi. I am considering putting some on, but I am wondering if the higher profile of the xi changes the look...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

hutch said:


> I like the clears on the coupes and most sedan colors, also. Does anybody have a pic of them on a TiAG 330xi. I am considering putting some on, but I am wondering if the higher profile of the xi changes the look...


I think the pix that _mkh_ posted above work just as well for an xi. That doesn't look half bad -- maybe I will have to think about installing the clears on my xi. The good part is that it is a job that is easily reverseable.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Shamrock said:


> Just put OEM clears on my 2004 330i Silver Gray sedan. BIG improvement -- more sporty and cleaner. All 2004 330s have black headlight trim. I think clears look better with black trim on the Silver Gray. It plays up the contrast in a subtle way.


Pictures please!! :angel:


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

i ditto the ditto which dittoed the ditto regarding clears on silver gray. it just doesn't look right to me, but i do think clears generally look better on coupes than they do on sedans. one exception to all this might be titanium silver sedans, which i think look very good with clears because it gives a monochromatic type look (see mkh's pics).


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Solid said:


> I just got the clears and think it made a pretty big difference. IMO my car looks allot cleaner.


yeah the clears look good in black also ! :thumbup:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

operknockity said:


> I'm in the "older" category, and depending on the body color, the clears can look really good or really bad. I didn't know if they would go with Steel Blue until I saw one a few weeks back. Now I'm considering getting them.


I am an old fut and love my clears


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

mkh said:


> I think clear taillights look much better with the face-lifted sedans regardless of the car's color because the clear mid-section separates the two reds giving a very distinct contrast among the three layers. With the amber so close to the red, it looks too blended. And it looks worst with a red car. For a TiAg car with clears, when viewing from either the top or the bottom, you'll see layers of silver, red, silver, red, silver, and I think this combination really stands out.
> 
> For the front, the clear makes the headlight assembly looks like a one-piece package. The amber shows too much of the discontinuity of the headlight and the signal.
> 
> Below are a couple of pics to illustrate my point. Hope it helps.


 :yummy: I think you may have changed my mind on clears with Ti Silver with your pics. I retract my earlier ditto


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, even though I have one with stock amber and one with clears, IMO with the exception of the very dark colors (black and OB) where ambers look as good, for me (and this is only for me) clears are a slam dunk.

Below is a front shot of an OB Touring and IR sedan. The ambers are an acceptable compliment to the dark blue. 

What I really love about the clears with IR is the way they integrate so well with the 135's. On the pic below it's a near perfect match against the front lense and side marker. My eyes flow seamlessly, perfectly balancing the red and silver-white scheme. They are a cool compliment to one another.

In the end it really just boils down to personal preference. But my primary reasons for digging clears are they are a simple (well, if you forget about the PITA the rears are to install on the sedan) way to customize your chariot from Joe Schmoe's down the block. And they are very German. Anyone that's been to Germany can't help but notice that the vast majority of BMW's in the Fatherland run with clears. Although truth beknownst, if I were living in Germany and I owned a BMW I'd probably go with ambers. I just have never liked running with the pack.

In the end as with a lot of things beauty (or ugly) is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> What I really love about the clears with IR is the way they integrate so well with the 135's. On the pic below it's a near perfect match against the front lense and side marker. My eyes flow seamlessly, perfectly balancing the red and silver-white scheme. They are a cool compliment to one another.


What I like about Imola Red is the way it swallows up the top red part of the taillights. :thumbup:



> In the end as with a lot of things beauty (or ugly) is in the eye of the beholder.


You should orient the wheel roundels so they line up with the M logo. :angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> You should orient the wheel roundels so they line up with the M logo. :angel:


Doh!

LOL. You're the second person who has ever mentioned that to me. I once posted a pic of one of my 68M's on my cab. The wheel was so spotless you could eat off of it. And all some guy could comment about it was, "yeah, but your roundels are off-center with your M logo".

You'd think I'd learn what's important to you guys by now. So thanks for slapping me :slap: 
back down to earth, Fenphen. I needed that.


----------



## Scrith (Sep 16, 2003)

I prefer the amber on my Silver Gray 2004 ZHP 330i. I see a lot of BMWs with clears and, honestly, I think they usually make the cars look worse (I guess it depends on the paint color).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I think I have seen that red ZHP before..., but can't remember where ..


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> You'd think I'd learn what's important to you guys by now. So thanks for slapping me :slap:


The synergy of aligned roundels ultimately makes the car faster. 

*Everyone, align your roundels!!*


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> The synergy of aligned roundels ultimately makes the car faster.
> 
> *Everyone, align your roundels!!*


What's the point if they won't stay aligned? :dunno:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mscoins: every time you post a message I have to check out your sig and drool for a second over that sexy car. 

Does anyone have a pic of a silver gray with clears (preferably with ZHP)? Please post!


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I think the cars look good both ways. I probably won't put clears on my car because I don't dislike the ambers enough to spend the money and time, maybe next year I'll feel like it. Who knows?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> And they are very German. Anyone that's been to Germany can't help but notice that the vast majority of BMW's in the Fatherland run with clears. Although truth beknownst, if I were living in Germany and I owned a BMW I'd probably go with ambers. I just have never liked running with the pack.


In most European countries, clear indicators are either standard across the range (UK, Ireland) or available as part of an options package (France, Germany etc.). As the E46 ages, more packages have been introduced for various markets and these invariably include clear indicators.

I considered getting amber ones (by deleting the "clear indicator" option code from the dealer order) because everyone else had "clears" by default. Unfortunately, like most others the UK second-hand car market is very conservative, and amber indicators would have marked it down as either having had a complete front-and-rear smash, or an import (despite paperwork which says otherwise).


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm casting my vote for clears on an Alpine White Coupe. The ambers break the symmetry.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I saw a post on the thread either here or on E46Fanatics that had a picture from the most recent BMW Accessories cataloge with factory clears. The front corners have an amber relfective strip on the back of the light to make them DOT compliant. I have done a few searches on this site and e46Fanatics but cannot find the thread.


----------

